# GPS Neukauf???



## Petri1 (5. Februar 2005)

Möchte mir für meinen nächsten Norgeurlaub ein Handgps zulegen. Könnt Ihr mir eine Empfehlung geben. Welche geräte sind für den GPS einsteiger am besten. Hatte so an 150€ gedacht wollte mir ein neues zulegen also kein ebay. Ist diese Kartenlademöglichkeit so wichtig oder entstehen damit wieder folgekosten.


Petri1 :m


----------



## Jirko (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS Neukauf???*

hallo petri1 #h

als einstiegsgerät für die navigation auf norges fahrwassern sind für € 150,-- einige geräte auf dem markt verfügbar... jedoch allesamt ohne kartenoption, für welche du schon einges mehr berappen mußt und auch folgekosten für´n zukauf der kartensoftware hast. aber als einstiegsgerät sind die im folgenden genannten sicherlich zu empfehlen, um:

- spots verwalten zu können
- diese anzupeilen
- routen und tracks zu verwalten
- driftlinien zu analysieren
- unterschiedlichste kartendaten einzustellen
- und einige andere, brauchbare features nutzen zu können...

1. garmin geko 201 für umdie € 130,-- (EGNOS-fähig!)
2. magellan explorist 100 für runde € 130,-- (EGNOS-fähig!)

3. garmin gps 12 für umdie € 150,-- (nur WAAS)
4. garmin etrex für umdie € 120,-- (nur WASS)

...ich würde dir entweder das 201er geko oder das 100er explorist empfehlen, da EGNOS-fähig. egnos läuft momentan zwar noch im testmodus, dennoch werden die korrektursignale der geostationären satelliten schon empfangen und diese machen ne peilungsgenauigkeit von bis zu 5m möglich... selbst schon an meinem sportrack color mehrmals erfolgreich getestet. allerdings nur in D... ob´s in norwegen schon aktzeptabel läuft, kann ich selbst erst nach meinem turn anfang april berichten #h


----------



## Kunze (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS Neukauf???*

Hallo Petri1!

Ich denke es ist sehr wichtig vor dem Kauf sich klar zu sein, was möchte ich:

a) ein GPS mit Kartendarstellung, oder 

b) ein GPS ohne diese Möglichkeit.


Bei Variante b) hälts du deine Kosten in überschaubare Grenzen.

Bei Variante a) gehts dann wirklich ins Geld.

Kann nur was zu Hand Geräten von Magellan sagen.

Von Sonderangeboten mal abgesehen kosten die Geräte zwischen 400 und 600€.

Optional kannst du ne Seekartensoftware dazu kaufen 200 bis 270€. 

Also richtig viel Holz.


Man muß natürlich auch dazu sagen, wenn du einmal solch ein Gerät mit 

Kartendarstellung in Gebrauch hattest, du es nicht mehr missen willst. #h


----------



## Petri1 (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS Neukauf???*

Dann hatte ich ja schon den richtigen eindruck. Ich werde mich für ein Gerät entscheiden das keine Kartenfunktion hat. Die Folgekosten für die Software möchte ich erst einmal meiden. Da mich nur das Speichern und wiederfinden von Angelstellen interessiert und natürlich eine sichere Strecke zum Haus wenn dóch mal Nebel  hoch kommt. Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Petri1 :m 

PS: Eine kleine Frage noch hatte das Bord nicht mal ne GPS Datenbank??


----------



## Jirko (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS Neukauf???*

hallo petri #h


> PS: Eine kleine Frage noch hatte das Bord nicht mal ne GPS Datenbank??


...richtig! wird momentan aber überarbeitet und ist in naher zukunft in einem neuen design wieder verfügbar #h


----------



## Petri1 (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS Neukauf???*

Dann ist ja alles super, Jirko.
Die beiden Geräte Garmin Geko 201 und maggelan explorist 100 scheinst du ja zu kennen. Sind beide mit schnell speicher funktion ausgestattet.(Man über Bord). Welches der Beiden hältst du für besser.


Petri1 :m


----------



## Jirko (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS Neukauf???*

hallo petri #h

kenne beide geräte nur vom papier her petri, aber dennoch sind diese für deinen einsatzzweck ne empfehlung wert. ich persönlich würde zum explorist greifen, da es im unterschied zum geko EGNOS-fähig ist, 14 kanäle für die satellitensignale verfügbar hat (12 bei den anderen = schnellerer empfang, schnellerer abgleich der daten, schnellere und genauere positionsbestimmung) und die fähigkeit hat, routen abspeichern zu können (geko hat nur ne waypointverwaltung) #h


----------



## Albatros (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS Neukauf???*

Moin Petri#h

wenn Du noch ein bißchen Zeit hast, dann warte lieber noch ein büschn. Die Tage kommt ein neues Lowrance Gerät auf dem Markt und zwar für 99Euros!!! Als Einsteigermodell alle Male tauglich, es gibt natürlich bessere Geräte#6 Das Gerät dürfte ab Anfang März im Handel sein, Askari hat es anscheinend schon.

Hier auch noch ein paar Infos zum Gerät.


----------



## Kunze (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS Neukauf???*

Hallo!

Das Lowrance schaut so aus. #h


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS Neukauf???*

Stollenenwerk hats auch schon im Programm. Ist für jemand der keinen Plotter  braucht vollkommen ausreichend. MOB-Funktion, Routenplaner etc. für den Preis ist o.k.


----------



## Seelachs (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS Neukauf???*

Guten Morgen,
ich habe das Garmin 12.
Bin echt super zufrieden.
Für mich war nicht nur der Preis sondern auch der Kundendienst und der Service bei einem eventuellen Schaden oder Zubehör Kauf mit entscheident.
Auch die Handhabung sollte einfach sein.
Ich bin mir sicher, das es auch andere Hersteller gibt die auch gute GPS haben, mich störte nur das alle vom Preis reden und das eigentliche etwas vernachlässigen.
Ich erlebte es schon mehrmals in Norge, das dann Angelkollegen zu mir kamen und sich mit ihren neuen GPS in der Praxis total überfordert fühlten.
Und es gibt auch, wenn man ehrlich ist Geräte deren Handhabung sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt.
Das Teil kauft man sich ja schließlich nicht alle 2 Jahre neu, daher sollte es auch ohne großen Aufwand oder technischen Wissen zu bedienen sein.
Mit der Zeit kommt ja dann auch noch dazu, das man seine Daten im PC verwalten möchte oder auch nur übertragen und wenn man dann erst jedesmal die gebrauchsanleitung lesen muss, das nervt.


----------

